

We need to put our cameras away - rasca123
http://seersuckermag.com/lifestyle/read/we-need-to-put-our-cameras-away

======
LoganCale
I definitely agree to a certain extent. I go hiking regularly and I wear a
chest-mounted camera harness for my DSLR, which I always take. I take 50 to
100 photos on each hike (unless it's a place I've been to before) and I
definitely notice that the hike becomes somewhat more passive for me in that
regard.

However, in this case I'm documenting the trails for a hiking guide, so
there's definitely a legitimate reason for me to do so. Once I have documented
an area already, I tend to photograph much, much less along the trail unless I
really find something worth taking a photo of and enjoy the hike in a much
more active manner as a result.

~~~
rasca123
Yea I agree. Separating purpose from pleasure is definitely important. But I
would guess photographing for purpose today is in the minority. And I don't
think Instagram counts as purpose.

